# Brownie Reflex 20 620 to 120 resizing?



## mwiz226 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi

I recently bought a Brownie Reflex 20 (something like that  ), and discovered that it takes 620 film, not 120. I realise that the difference is the spools, and i have tried respooling the 120 film onto the metal spools in a dark loading room.

However, this still failed to work, and the width of the paper seems to be the problem, so i was wondering if anyone had any idea how to evenly resize the paper to ensure a correct fit without butchering it with scissors in the dark  

thanks a lot to anyone that responds!!


----------



## Dwig (Nov 30, 2009)

Respooling should work; its something that's commonly done. The film and paper widths and lengths are the same, according to their design specifications. The paper must fit snugly between the flanges of the spools with absolutely no gap.

Some users prefer to trim the 120 spools (small heavy scissors or wire cutters are better than filing) and add a shim to narrow the slot and hole in the ends of the 120 spool. If you are shooting B&W and doing your own processing so you can keep the spool, using a real 620 spool for takeup is a good idea.


----------



## compur (Nov 30, 2009)

see:
http://www.inficad.com/~gstewart/respool.htm


----------



## mwiz226 (Dec 1, 2009)

problem solved by that picture guide. thanks!  and thanks for the other advice also!


----------

